# Butter, Olivio, Benecol, what is the best option



## Jodee (Apr 18, 2017)

I've mostly gone for butter to spread on bread or toast.  But each time I am in the supermarket I think now what is the best option for people with Diabetes?

Just wondering what others opt for?  I've noted the ones with less saturated fat have Palm oil and I always thought that was a no no.

thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Apr 19, 2017)

For me it's butter as that's the most natural IMHO and I sometimes make my own. My thinking is the closest you get to eating natural the easier it is for your body to handle and break the food down.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't have any kind of spread mainly as I cut it out about 40 years ago.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2017)

I use butter chiefly, because of the taste, but occasionally an olive-based spread as it contains good fats  I might buy Benecol if it's half price, but otherwise I think you are probably paying a premium for little benefit, just for the claims about cholesterol


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 19, 2017)

I personally use Olivio, I like the taste of it.


----------



## MikeTurin (Apr 19, 2017)

You could try also olive spread like this:
https://www.carli.com/oliocarli/prodotti/le-olive/pate-di-olive-nere.aspx
or
http://www.artimondo.it/pate-di-olive-taggiasche-500g-388708.html?gclid=CLPPr86lsNMCFUg8GwodtWkFfw
or
http://www.lareinese.com/it/linea-pate-e-condimenti/battuto-di-olive-leccino.html
(this battuto di olive leccino is also a Lild product)






Failing that I'go with some butter - possibly centrifuged butter.


----------



## khskel (Apr 19, 2017)

TBH I'd have whichever I liked the best


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 19, 2017)

Butter as its the most natural. 

I read somewhere they have to colour the other stuff yellow!


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 19, 2017)

For me it's butter all the way.... Preferably grass fed organic.


----------



## Jodee (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks all for input.  I am in favour of butter grass fed for the vit K for my bones etc.  I think I will carry on doing what I am doing with butter and occasionally lurpak spreadable lighter for the figure 

I got my sheet from the diabetic nurse and noticed it just said Reduce fat intake, use butter, margarine oil or low fat spreads sparingly, so am happy


----------

